# Hello all :)



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, stay with it, become a badass rider and have the pick of the litter...that is of derelicts, dirtbags and other creepy basement folk.


----------



## JeNn_DeViLz (Mar 10, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome, stay with it, become a badass rider and have the pick of the litter...that is of derelicts, dirtbags and other creepy basement folk.


advice is much appreciated. i can only imagine there are a select few who can make everyone else look like assholes. again thanks for the advice  

jennifer


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

A couple of ways to get you on the right track:

Check out a reputable shop (someone on here can point you in the right direction I'm sure) and let them know your deal and your budget. 800 for the set up including outerwear (include a helmet!) might be a bit tight for all brand new stuff. But shops could have older models or perhaps something used that they could set you up with. I would STRONGLY suggest a shop for the boots as that will be the most important part to keep you riding. Don't skimp on boots and try on as many as you can to find the right fit. Do NOT go with what is initially comfortable as it will end up being too big and not fun. Check out the Wired Sports thread when it comes to boot fitting to get a general idea. If you opt for a shop for any/all stuff, commit to buying most or all of it from said shop. It might cost you a bit more, but they are spending the time to point you in the right direction and supporting shops when possible is a good thing. 

Post an "in search of" (ISO) post on here or ST or wherever with the same info that you would bring to a shop. I'm sure there are cheap used set ups on here in good condition that would suit a beginner well. Even in this situation, I would go with a good shop and boot fitters to get you in the right boots.

If I were in your shoes I would start with a shop for boots and to see what might be available within your budget. You don't need top line stuff at this point. Just look for a solid beginner deck/bindings that suit your boots and give you a bit of room to grow in to skill-wise. If shop stuff is out of your budget, take a look around here for things that people are unloading. Avoid any tempting prices on Amazon decks etc. You'll get what you pay for. If you resort to buying online, try to shop through a Brick/Mortar with an online presence as opposed to an online mega store (Evo, the House, Ski Monster and many others have been around with actual shops for some time). I love me some REI/Backcountry for smaller things that I know I need and the occasional stupid deal plus their customer service, but I imagine they don't need the same support that the other places do. 

Next, I would get a helmet. Again just try on as many as you can until you find one that fits well enough that you won't be tempted not to wear it. Helmets don't have to run you a ton of money (decent helmets to be had new old stock for ~$50). Be careful buying any helmet used as you don't know what kind of hits it has taken in its history. 

When it comes to outerwear, I would go used all the way. While learning, you're going to spend a lot of time on your ass so make sure the waterproofing on the pants is 10k plus. Breathability should be solid too but I don't know how hot you run/how much you sweat etc. Any snow-specific gear will give you at least 5k breath which is fine in my case but to each their own. Again, you're going to beat these up so don't break the bank on getting the fanciest/most fashionable stuff. You will have plenty of time down the road to focus on hella-gnar-steez. Oh, and gloves! wet/cold hands do not make for a fun day.

Once all that is squared away, get on it! Ride as much as you can. Take lessons. Learn how to fall properly so as to not break yourself (seriously though...). Have all the fun then submit to your new addiction and avenue for ridiculous spending. 

Cheers.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome, stay with it, become a badass rider and have the pick of the litter...that is of derelicts, dirtbags and other creepy basement folk.


These derelicts......dirtbags.......and OCBF..............must be a PNW thing............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BA is in your general area, it might be well worth your effort to check with him.

The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> These derelicts......dirtbags.......and OCBF..............must be a PNW thing............


yup and we gots the serial killers


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure TT will sniff out the fresh blood of a newbie looking for gear in the water and hop on here soon with some cheap stuff to sell.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> I'm sure TT will sniff out the fresh blood of a newbie looking for gear in the water and hop on here soon with some cheap crap to sell.


 Fixed that for you. 

Here's what I would do since you're in Boulder. Swing over to Boulder Ski Deals since they should have some left over stock from their Ski Rex sale. Walk up to one of the unsuspecting young scamps and ask them flat out "what is the best snowboard boot for me?" if they say without checking your size or what you need some boot, walk away, if they don't proceed to let them walk you through some sales. Let them know you're only interested in their last year stock. If that doesn't pan out the MSO in Silverthorne Ski Rex sale is coming up in another week (around the 10th I believe) Go see Kevin. The other thing you could do is swing to downtown Denver and go visit TJ at Evo. He works on the weekends. He'll get you squared away.


----------

